# Advice needed but also willing to share my thoughts.



## BlindedByTheLight (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello, I’m new here!!
I obviously have questions that I want to ask. Hopefully the answers and opinions will help in giving me the answer. 
I would also like to share my thoughts and experiences in trying to answer questions and getting involved.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings and welcome. You will get all the support that you need.


----------

